# Milwaukee - Group Looking for 1-2 More



## roadmixer (Oct 18, 2007)

A Saturday Afternoon gaming group is looking for one or two more people to join a campaign that we're itching to get started.

Campaign details:
Alternate history earth:
It takes place in the 1630s in London (called Troia Nova in this campaign). The Roman Empire never fell. The Caesar, Domitian Thrax, came to power and never died (he’s a magic user of some sort). In this alternate world magic and magical creatures exist, but so does technology (as current to the time). He is a very powerful guy, but not inherently evil. He managed to overcome the Roman self destructive attitudes (namely we’re better than everyone else therefore you are all slaves) that made the Goths destroy Rome in our reality. How he did that isn’t terribly clear. You could look at the guy as being an “enlightened despot.” He is a tyrant from the point of view that he has outlawed the two biggest threats to his power, magic and gunpowder. While possession of gunpowder will get you killed on sight, magic is slightly different. Those that wish to cast arcane magic without interference from the Empire must be licensed, except for two schools of magic, Divination and Abjuration. The licensing process binds the arcane practitioner to the Caesar himself, meaning all magic cast by the licensee is detected by Domitian Thrax. Divine magic is a bit more complex in that the major religions have access to it (I wont go into detail here as *that* is a lengthy discussion), but so do various local “mystics.” As for government, The senate is still in power with Caesar being the supreme executive power. However, all outlying provinces are ruled by local governors that are much closer to kings and are mostly autonomous. Other tid-bits: The age of sail is well underway at this point, but catapults and ballista are used instead of cannons. You can probably extrapolate the rest of the common elements.

contact me at roadmixer88 <at> yahoo <dot> com


----------

